# Barnes and Noble Online?



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anyone here have experience ordering music from this site? I'm thinking of ordering the Brilliant Complete Beethoven from them because it's on sale, but I would like to know if I can trust them before ordering.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I have never ordered anything from Barnes and Noble online, but as one of the top book/media retailers in the US, I cannot imagine they would be an untrustworthy outfit. I say order away, and with confidence!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I've only ordered from them a couple of times after receiving gift cards. The experience was completely satisfactory and incredibly prompt.


----------

